

Www.YouTube - cnst
http://www.youtube/

======
cnst
It's powered by nginx!

~~~
getdavidhiggins
Follow up blog post: [http://blog.higg.im/2015/02/24/new-icann-name-collision-
for-...](http://blog.higg.im/2015/02/24/new-icann-name-collision-for-youtube/)

------
severine
Blocked by NoScript, what is it?

